# Upgrading series 1 directivo with WD1600AVJB



## mkanoap (Sep 20, 2010)

After spending a frustrating weekend trying to add a 160GB WD Caviar blue drive to my series 1 directivo, I finally stumbled across the "WD Caviar Blue Discussion Thread" and discovered that my WD1600AAJB is a model that won't work in a series 1 tivo. Whoops, should have checked here first.

Is the WD1600A*V*JB a good alternative? It's supposed to be specifically for DVRs, but I cant find anything specifically saying if it has the same problem with the series 1 tivos.

A comment on newegg (where I bought the AAJB) says that the issue is that the AAJB drives are really sata drives with a built in PATA converter, an interesting problem.

If the WD1600A*V*JB is also incompatable (or unknown), is there a list somewhere of hard drives that are compatible with the series 1 hardware?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mkanoap said:


> After spending a frustrating weekend trying to add a 160GB WD Caviar blue drive to my series 1 directivo, I finally stumbled across the "WD Caviar Blue Discussion Thread" and discovered that my WD1600AAJB is a model that won't work in a series 1 tivo. Whoops, should have checked here first.
> 
> Is the WD1600A*V*JB a good alternative? It's supposed to be specifically for DVRs, but I cant find anything specifically saying if it has the same problem with the series 1 tivos.
> 
> ...


There is a list of SATA to PATA converters that do work with TiVo so get one of those converters and any SATA drive, you then should have no problems.


----------



## z1010102a (Oct 4, 2010)

I have also been spending a frustrating weekend trying to replace my original HD with a WD1600AVJB with no luck at all. I tried using mfstools 2.0 and mfslive 1.4 to try and copy my original drive to the new one but it will not boot up, it just stays on the please wait screen.


----------



## mkanoap (Sep 20, 2010)

It looks like this drive doesn't work either.

I looked on the "sata->pata" thread and none of them listed are for a series one Sony SAT-T60 directivo.

Apparently the sata->pata adapter sold by weaknees also is incompatible with the SAT-T60.

Has anyone been able to get a sata drive to work with this model?

Edit: While the SAT-T60 is never listed, it looks like some people have gotten the "Addonics ADSAIDE SATA to IDE-ATAPI Converter" to work with other series 1 machines.

Has anyone gotten it to work with a SAT-T60 directivo? How about a Phillips HDR110 (next on my upgrade list)?


----------

